# Lightroom Export Problem



## robthatisleonard (Apr 12, 2019)

Dear All,

I’m experiencing s very frustrating issue. Just bought a new Mac, installed LR (LR CC 2015 - same version I was using on my old machine), used my current catalog to locate all my pics. So far, so good.

when I export images, eg as JPEGs, I usually specify they should be exported to the same folders as the original image, in a subfolder titled ‘finished’. Never had a problem before, but now when I try to do it, LR puts the ‘finished’ folder and contents in the parent folder ‘Pictures’. In Finder, the new files and subfolder ARE in the correct location, but LR files list won’t show this. I’ve tried moving the new items but i get an error message saying ‘these items already exist in this location.’ I’ve tried Synchronise Folder and Upsate folder location - all to no avail? Can anyone help?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 12, 2019)

Sounds like you are experiencing the infamous 'capitalization problem'. Search this forum on it and you'll find several threads dealing with that problem and how to fix it. If you need help nevertheless, let us know.

BTW: why did you install Lightroom CC2015.14 on a new computer running the latest MacOS? That is quite an old version. Lightroom Classic is at version 8.2.1 now.


----------



## robthatisleonard (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi Johan. Thanks for your reply. I’ve followed the advice on using a ‘Capitals Fix’ folder and things seem to be back to normal. Could the problem be that on my old Mac, my user home folder was ‘Rob’ but in the new one it refused to allow me to capitalise my own name, so the user home folder is ‘rob’..?

The next issue is that on the new machine, all images which on whic I have used both LR and PS to edit now have an icon with an exclamation mark in the top left of the thumbnail. Clicking it gives me a dialogue box saying ‘the metadata for this photo has been changed by both LR and another aplication’ And asking to import settings from disc or overwrite from catalog. I’m not sure which I should do, and whether I now have to do this for every single photo?

Incidentally, I did initially install LR Classic but then uninstalled and replaced with LR 2015 in case the issues I was experiencing were caused by importing an existing catalog into Classic. Turns out the problem was the same either way, so could have gone with Classic after all. Think I’m stuck with 2015 now though..!


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Apr 12, 2019)

robthatisleonard said:


> Think I’m stuck with 2015 now though..!


Not at all.


----------



## robthatisleonard (Apr 12, 2019)

This just gets more and more confusing. XMP sidecar files have now appeared for all RAW images where there were none before. These seem to have been created by my new LR. Does this have anything to do with the icon/import query noted above? Things just seem to be happening completely outside of my control.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 12, 2019)

robthatisleonard said:


> This just gets more and more confusing. XMP sidecar files have now appeared for all RAW images where there were none before. These seem to have been created by my new LR. Does this have anything to do with the icon/import query noted above? Things just seem to be happening completely outside of my control.


It's likely that you have the option to "Automatically write changes into XMP" enabled in the Lightroom>Catalog Settings>Metadata tab (and that would also probably explain the Metadata Conflict warnings that you're now getting).


----------

